
SpaceX Technician Says Concerns About Tests Got Him Fired - joering2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-23/spacex-technician-says-concerns-about-test-results-got-him-fired
======
janywer
Why does he sue two years after being fired? Sounds a bit fishy.

In the other hand, this sounds like something they might actually have done.

~~~
legacynl
Why does this sound like something they might actually have done? In what way
would (managers at) spaceX be benefited by not properly conducting tests and
repairs?

~~~
T-A
[https://www.quora.com/Elon-Musk/What-is-it-like-to-work-
with...](https://www.quora.com/Elon-Musk/What-is-it-like-to-work-with-Elon-
Musk/answers/5559684?srid=n2Fg&share=1)

~~~
TeeWEE
Elon Musk has a high standard. And requires the best. I think thats how he has
become big. Also read this:

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-work-with-Elon-
Musk](https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-work-with-Elon-Musk)

"Working with him isn’t a comfortable experience, he is never satisfied with
himself so he is never really satisfied with anyone around him. He pushes
himself harder and harder and he pushes others around him the exact same way.
The challenge is that he is a machine and the rest of us aren’t. So if you
work for Elon you have to accept the discomfort. But in that discomfort is the
kind of growth you can’t get anywhere else, and worth every ounce of blood and
sweat."

